

Western Spy Agencies secretly rely on hackers for intel and expertise - secfirstmd
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/02/04/demonize-prosecute-hackers-nsa-gchq-rely-intel-expertise/

======
JCJoverTCP
wow, i bet some of the other prolific 'security researchers' are pissed they
arent mentioned. On the other hand, those mentioned are probably rethinking
their disclosure and OPSEC practices, and its interesting that at least one of
the names on the list isnt even legitimately a researcher. This article, if
true, I feel represents a by-product of the collusion between spooks and
hackers at conferences, gladhanding, coin-swapping, etc. As a former fighter,
I learned that out of battle its respectful etiquette to befriend an opponent,
or someone once seen as an adversary. But now I think weve seen that sometimes
its better to avoid the neutral ground altogether. I now feel dirty that I
originally applauded when gen alexander swapped coins with Dave Kennedy (who
is a great human being). I was sucking up to the new order, and I can come
clean and admit it.

